# edit



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

edit


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Fade.. Before & After*

wow that's awesome, congrats!  and this was from a feeder bin?  you lucky devil you.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Fade.. Before & After*

check my other post about Vanilla & Ice

I also have to intro the Siamese boy that has pale blue to lilac points but I am having a devil of a time capturing that color. It is so hard to get them to show rather than wash out with the flash back because of photographing a white object

I'll experiment more later

(gggrrr... rat photography is tedious business)


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Fade.. Before & After*



A1APassion said:


> ]
> (you'd never know it was the same rat!
> 
> Her points keep getting darker & this will most likely go on for a few more months.


  agreed, its like a chameleon :lol:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Fade.. Before & After*

She's going to be a very pretty smeeze


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Fade.. Before & After*

Ooooo! How old was she when she first started showing her siamese points? How old was she when she finished shedding her baby coat?

I'm curious if any of my new babies will turn Siamese on me. I love that coloration! My two new babies still have their soft soft fur. Of course, I'm just fine if they stay the colors they are!

Fade is such a beautiful rat! You are so lucky!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Fade.. Before & After*

edit


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Fade update(Now with other Siamese transition pics of Fa*

OMGoodness!! those are ADORABLE pictures!!!


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Fade update(Now with other Siamese transition pics of Fa*

I love mesey rats! She's soooooo cute!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Fade update(Now with other Siamese transition pics of Fa*

edit


----------

